# Triggered by a relationship song



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

> We're caught in a trap
> I can't walk out
> Because I love you too much, baby


Just that part of the song for me.

Any songs trigger a response in you?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

You Were Always On My Mind

Because it makes me mad. Here's the basic message:

Yeah, I was selfish, neglectful, crappy, stupid, and inattentive. But hey! I was thinking about ya!

Seriously????


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

There are a **** ton of songs I can’t listen to without being triggered. Ones that we gazed into each other’s eyes to and proclaimed our love. Ones we played for our wedding video. Ones that we made love to.

Which sucks because there are a lot of good songs I have to avoid now!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

All These Years by sawyer brown. Basically about a husband catching his wife cheating. At this point it’s the one and only thing that can bring back to the emotions I felt when my x cheated. I mean it’s like I am right back there 9 years ago. I can’t listen to that song and probably never will again


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Same Old Lang Syne by Dan Fogelberg.

I almost can't type because I'm tearing up just mentioning it.

I listen to it once a year and weep.

I hope for peace, love and healing to you all.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Some songs are so sad I get triggered for whoever is the song is about even when it’s not me! Like this song, which is about a man in love with a woman who is about to die. Wtf, I can’t turn off the radio fast enough, even though it’s a beautiful song, if I listen to it I’m immediately in the song writer’s head and experiencing the death of my beloved. Arrrgghhhh!!!


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I was not ever cheated on, but reading this forum and hearing this song is a trigger:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

StillSearching said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBUTqq1CLb0


It isn't loading for me. What song is it?

Never mind. Found it.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe atypical songs, the first two that immediately came to mind;

Oh Sherrie, Steve Perry
Key Largo, Bertie Higgins, I believe?

Key Largo, one of the songs we first danced to, when I first met a girl who later moved in with me my last year of college. She was 26, I was 20.

A girl named Sherrie in my car, on the first date we were driving after leaving a club, heading to my apt in Houston. This song had just come out, I liked it, and remember to this day it came on as we were on hwy 45.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Key Largo, Bertie Higgins, I believe?
> .


Wow, I was seriously just about to post that I get emotional at Key Largo. It has no personal meaning to me and yet I really tear up when I hear it - which is usually in the grocery store. I swear they play it on purpose.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Not necessarily a song per se. But certain music I was listening to while I was with my abusive ****head exbf:

Gnarles Barkley
Radiohead
Franz Ferdinand 

It's been well over 7 years and I'm still pissed off about it. My music is my life. I need to let it goooo but certain songs still trigger me and I have to turn it off.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Actually, there is this song.

My then girl friend (my first LTR) had given me the spiel about how she loved me, but that there was another man in her life. This was in 1980. I was 23, and 39 years later this song is still a bitter-sweet reminder of that time.

The evening she gave me the talk, I went home, put the radio on and on BBC Radio 2 the late light DJ was playing this song. Hearing the lyrics was like a thin arrow piercing my heart, but they actually helped me to cope with the situation. We dated four years in total before it wasn't another man but a woman who took her love from me. 

I'm 61 now and it can still bring tears to my eyes...


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBmAPYkPeYU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one in particular. It takes several.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Not really triggered in the traditional, negative sense. 

There are tons of songs that get my hyped, up, more positive than usual or just put a big smile on my face.

The closest thing would be The Stone Poney's Different Drum




And there are some song that can bring the tears... especially when delivered by the voice of Karen Carpenter.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

When my wife and I started dating, I had an obsession with The Beatles. I told her this part of Eleanor Rigby reminded me of her:

Eleanor Rigby, picks up the rice
In the church where a wedding has been
Lives in a dream
*Waits at the window, wearing the face
That she keeps in a jar by the door
Who is it for*

Whenever I heard it back then that line always reminded me of my wife "for some reason" that I wasn't quite sure of. I heard it the other day and I had a reaction. The way I interpreted it back then still applies. I forgot about it until the other day. Plus, it's one letter shy of my daughter's name so there's that to add a bit of association to it.

Can't Help Falling In Love by Elvis. Our first dance song, enough said. A friend of mine is a wedding videographer and he showed me a video he shot recently. They used that song and I couldn't watch the video. I think it will always be triggering.

Stalking my wife's Spotify is just one giant trigger. Most of them I've never heard of, but listening to them is triggering. Her last played playlist has 4 songs on it, they've all made it to my personal "trigger list" to varying degrees. The last 3 are very triggering for me, the first isn't really. 

Boyce Avenue - Broken Angel 
Lifehouse - Whatever It Takes 
Sleeping At Last - Already Gone
Logic - 1-800-273-8255 (suicide lifeline)

At least I don't listen to those bands ever and rarely the radio, so I can avoid them.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> Some songs are so sad I get triggered for whoever is the song is about even when it’s not me! Like this song, which is about a man in love with a woman who is about to die.


It's a song about his experience, with a high school partner getting an abortion for an unwanted pregnancy. I can relate, having been there and done that.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Some songs are so sad I get triggered for whoever is the song is about even when it’s not me! Like this song, which is about a man in love with a woman who is about to die. Wtf, I can’t turn off the radio fast enough, even though it’s a beautiful song, if I listen to it I’m immediately in the song writer’s head and experiencing the death of my beloved. Arrrgghhhh!!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt5EHAqhR1c


 If it makes you feel any better it's not about the woman dying, It's about a girlfriend Ben Folds had in high school whom he got pregnant and he took her to have an abortion the day after Christmas and had to sell Christmas presents to pay for it. She later had complications so they had to tell her parents.
He refuses to play the song live anymore.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

This one is so tricky with millions of copies sold many don't realize it's about being trapped in a marriage because "that is what you're supposed to do". It's so upbeat and happy it goes right by most folks as referred to by Andre' 3000 in the song " Y'all don't wanna hear me, ya just wanna dance".


"If what they say is “Nothing is forever”
Then what makes, then what makes, then what makes
Then what makes, what makes, what makes love the exception?

So why oh, why oh, why oh, why oh, why oh
Are we so in denial when we know we’re not happy here?"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Personal said:


> It's a song about his experience, with a high school partner getting an abortion for an unwanted pregnancy. I can relate, having been there and done that.


That’s equally as devastating and makes it worse.


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> All These Years by sawyer brown. Basically about a husband catching his wife cheating. At this point it’s the one and only thing that can bring back to the emotions I felt when my x cheated. I mean it’s like I am right back there 9 years ago. I can’t listen to that song and probably never will again


Oh man...these two lines...

She said you're not the man you used to be
And he said, Neither is this guy

Serious props to the song writer, but those words cut down to the bone.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

A song is what triggered me into thinking that there was something going on in my relationship. Driving back home from a family event listening to my wife's Ipod "What Hurts The Most" came on. I never heard this song before. My W hates Country & Western and the lyrics were basically the story of my W's breakup with the "Love of her Life". 

This began a slew of downloads with similar themes:

I Will - Beatles
Never Gonna Let You Go- Sergio Mendes
I'd Build a Bridge - Glen Campbell
Unbreak My Heart - Tony Braxton
I'll Follow the Sun - Beatles

There are about two dozen with this theme she downloaded. She really did not download a song with any other type of theme until she downloaded "Were Never Getting Back Together" by Taylor Swift.

After that song our relationship changed and she went back to being the person I used to know for about 27 years prior to losing her emotionally.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Beyond The Sea 

Thankfully it's not a song that would be played often on the radio.

Last relationship came about via long distance initially (opposite sides of the same sea), and was also a song we would jam to regularly.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Three songs, of any particular notoriety: They are:

(1)Broken Vow by Josh Groban https://g.co/kgs/xwtuFJ

(2)The Thunder Rolls by Garth Brooks 

(3)The One by Elton John 
*


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> You Were Always On My Mind
> 
> Because it makes me mad. Here's the basic message:
> 
> ...


There was a thread on tam a while ago about cheating and one poster told a story about meeting a girl one night and sleeping with her. The next morning he wanted to go out to get breakfast but she wouldn't go with him. Her excuse was her boyfriend or one of his friends might see her. When he asked her why she wasn't faithful she said when they were having sex she was thinking about her boyfriend so it wasn't really cheating.
So he was always on her mind.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

My Immortal
Song by Evanescence (and her voice is haunting in this too)

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

You used to captivate me by your resonating light
Now, I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away all the sanity in me
These wounds won't seem to heal, this pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me, I've been alone all along
When you cried, I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream, I'd fight away all of your fears
And I held your hand through all of these years
You still have all of me, me, me


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jyotisharma2859 (Feb 12, 2019)

Among many ballads and pop or country music, the entire song by Selena Gomez - The Heart Wants What It Wants touches me especially her AMA performance!


----------

